# Where's Uncle Bob?



## Bootleg

Did Uncle Bob take his ball and go home?


----------



## Yankee

I wish someone would find out . . . stuff happens to old duffers


----------



## conarb

I've talked to him, he's fine and will be back, just a little disgusted now.


----------



## jpranch

UB, Come back in your own time. Give me a call. I have a surprize for you that you will not believe!!! Please pm me!


----------



## RJJ

Yes! I have also emailed him regarding his leaving. At some point I will contact him again on the matter. Sometimes it is better to just let things cool off and approach with a fresh outlook.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Uncle Bob does not participate on this forum. He is not cooling off, and is not coming back; it is not negotiable. He just is not interested in participating on this bulletin board.

I will check this forum from time to time to let some old friends know; when they inquire.

Bob


----------



## Yankee

Bootleg said:
			
		

> Did Uncle Bob take his ball and go home?


guess so . . . ..


----------



## jar546

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Uncle Bob does not participate on this forum. He is not cooling off, and is not coming back; it is not negotiable. He just is not interested in participating on this bulletin board.I will check this forum from time to time to let some old friends know; when they inquire.
> 
> Bob


I am getting a little concerned that uncle bob is talking about himself in the third person.


----------



## Bootleg

Today is a sad day.

A big lost to this BB.

Long live Uncle Bob.


----------



## RJJ

I agree! Come back Bob! No matter what you think this is home for any code person worth his salt. Your valued experience is missed!


----------



## High Desert

I think he made his decision, which is his. Let it be.


----------



## MtnArch

I'm an Architect lurker that always appreciated UB's perspective.  Hopefully he'll pop in from time to time just to make sure everyone is staying focused on code compliance!

Thanks, UB, for your perspective and guidance!

(back to lurkin' and learnin' ...)


----------



## packsaddle

what the hell happened anyway?

somebody send me a pm.


----------



## rshuey

Sucks to be him I guess.


----------



## Yankee

Seems like he didn't like having the private areas. What do I know, absolutly nothin'


----------



## DAYWALKER

Actually.......the icc is holding uncle bob hostage. Jeff, have you received the ransom demands?


----------



## Pcinspector1

UB,

Was it something I typed?

Hope it's not small town politics getting him down or those darn city filters!

pc1


----------



## mark handler

I know he was having some privacy issues with the new website.


----------



## jar546

mark handler said:
			
		

> I know he was having some privacy issues with the new website.


Privacy issues or issues with the private area for forum supporters?

If there are privacy issues, I would like to know what they are as no information is collected from anyone who visits here.


----------



## mark handler

If you remember, He was upset about targeted ads that appeared in the Google ads, That identified the city he was in.

That's why I tried to tell him how to erase his cookies

I can't speak for him but that was a issue


----------



## jar546

Target ads such as that one use the ip to determine what area your isp is in.  In my case, they are never even close as the isp is far away.  They only know the isp location for the area that serves you.  If the isp happens to be in the location you live in then you think it is accurate when it really has no idea.  Most every website does this, not just this one.  No sense in even logging onto the internet if that is how paranoid someone is.


----------



## packsaddle

According to the banner at the top of the page, you have to donate money to "keep this forum free for everyone".

I'm no financial analyst, but if you donate money to this forum then, technically, it is no longer "free".

Also, you have to donate money to view "private areas".......similar to prostitution.


----------



## jar546

packsaddle said:
			
		

> According to the banner at the top of the page, you have to donate money to "keep this forum free for everyone".I'm no financial analyst, but if you donate money to this forum then, technically, it is no longer "free".
> 
> Also, you have to donate money to view "private areas".......similar to prostitution.


I cannot support this website by myself financially or technically.  There is no fee to join or maintain active registration.  If you want to post, you will have to register.  If you don't want to post then you can always visit as a guest and still read the forums.  If you want to donate money to this site to offset the financial burden that I have undertaken then you will get a perk by being allowed access to a newly created part of this site that is private and not public.  It is a perk, a bonus.  You don't have to donate money to use this forum at all but you will not get the same perk as those that do.

The amount of work that gets put into this forum is growing on a daily basis and I have to spend a lot of time doing it for free.  I get lots of private messages and lots of emails that require my attention when people lose their password, have a problem with someone elses post, are having a technical difficulty, etc, etc, etc.  I am not going to work for free then pay thousands of dollars per year to maintain a website for the benefit of the world.  I will work for free for this site but I am not independently wealthy.   The server is the single largest expense followed by backup space, routine maintenance costs for an IT company to perform tasks beyond my capabilities such as upgrades and ad ons that are routinely requested.  I get a lot of email and messages asking for website changes and try to accommodate as much as I can.

You are right, you don't have to be a financial analyst but the site is free for those that use it.  For those that have voluntarily donated money in support of this site, it may not be free but they are making a choice.  No one is forcing anyone to send money.  In your case, you are using this for free but I will not allow you the same perks as those that have selflessly donated money.  They deserve something for their support.

Don't know what has your panties in a bunch, but this site does not cost you anything.  It costs me thousands of dollars that I pony'd up front so I appreciate those that have voluntarily donated.  Without those donations, you would be seeing banner ads all over this site because in order for this free site to exist, someone has to pay for it.

I can always take my ball and go home too but I choose to maintain this site as a commitment I made to the members from day 1 when the ICC boned everyone else.


----------



## texasbo

In my opinion, this is the best code forum, period. The members here are what makes it great. It is a shame that anyone would choose to leave, because we all lose a little something when they do.  But in the end, it is their choice. I'm with High Desert; let it go.


----------



## rshuey

This is the best code forum. I will happily contribute a donation. I am not paying for any service or goods, i am merely donating to a good cause. This mentality allows me to enjoy my free message board.


----------



## jpranch

packsaddle said:
			
		

> According to the banner at the top of the page, you have to donate money to "keep this forum free for everyone".I'm no financial analyst, but if you donate money to this forum then, technically, it is no longer "free".
> 
> Also, you have to donate money to view "private areas".......similar to prostitution.


pack, prostitution? A little strong? The cow screwed all of us over on the old board and their legecy continues. (and I didn't even get a kiss) We all know that. This site brought back a lot of old friends and a heck of a lot of new ones. I sent jar 20 bucks to keep this deal going (big deal) by choice thinking that this site is well worth while. My choice and I don't feel like a prostitute. Been accused of worse. Please do not take this as a personal attack. Nothing could be farther from the truth. Have always enjoyed and learned from you posts. Keep'em coming!

I hope UB may decide to come back but as high desert said it "is his choice. Let it be".


----------



## Jobsaver

When I discovered this forum a few months back, UB posted expressing warm thoughts and gratitude towards the people on this forum for helping him through a tough period in his life.

Now, he seems angry at Jeff because Jeff made some forum management decisions, vetted out in these threads, that UB does not agree with . . . angry enough to quit?

I can't figure it out either. I am just going to add it to the long list of things I can't figure out.


----------



## rktect 1

Jar,  You do not need to explain yourself.

Thanks.  You've done great.


----------



## FM William Burns

Pack with all due respect that is a little harsh since,

The site is free for Joe Public and others as the base group who found their way here agreed to when that crappy organization's ego deflated the old board. I see it still maintaining that mission.


----------



## mtlogcabin

You can go to church for years and listen to all the message, enjoy all the things offered by that church and never put a dime in the plate and you can do the same here. If you are lead to give financial support to help Jeff offset the expenses great if not you still can enjoy and learn.


----------



## permitguy

> Also, you have to donate money to view "private areas".......similar to prostitution.


See, I would have called it "free-market capitalism".


----------



## Alias

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> You can go to church for years and listen to all the message, enjoy all the things offered by that church and never put a dime in the plate and you can do the same here. If you are lead to give financial support to help Jeff offset the expenses great if not you still can enjoy and learn.


Amen.

I made the choice to donate because I feel that this board is an invaluable resource, especially for those of us who live in small remote areas.  I have no budget to travel six hours to attend a semianar, or buy all the books I should have.

Sue, where the west still lives.......with snow and more snow predicted........black ice anyone?


----------



## ewenme

I am personally saddened by UB's choice to 'leave the forum and not come back.' I donated money to help Jeff, not to get any perks or private areas for selfish reasons. Jeff will not survive on my donation, even when I send it monthly. Jeff stepped up to the plate in a flurry of activity that saved a good thing: a codes forum that fills a huge need for me, and obviously for many others. Some people can't afford to donate. Those of us that can do so voluntarily, and I don't imagine that we think we're magnanimous, but we do think we're doing a little bit to help. Those that don't help still get to use the site. What is the big huge deal? Freedom is not free. Free isn't even free: someone has to provide. Gifts are free to the receiver and carry no obligation other than 'thank you.'

Thank you Jeff for providing. Accept the donations and put them to good use. And, if the donations don't keep up with the costs, let us know. Maybe we can wrangle a more magnanimous benefactor to step up to the plate.

In the mean time, UB, if you are out there and realize that we're missing you: come back.

Carol... out west where the independent people move to, only to be set upon by the scaredy cats who didn't want to be first. :-O


----------



## brudgers

His departure is unfortunate, but the party will go on without him.


----------



## TJacobs

Sometimes we can be our own worst enemy.


----------



## beach

I'm gonna miss UB...... Now I only get to wrestle with Conarb. I heard UB was starting a residential fire sprinkler business in Southern California :devil


----------



## Yikes

OK, you convinced me, I just donated to the church of Codes.  Who's our patron saint?

Packsaddle - this is not prostitution, because even though I paid my money, when it comes to the unorthodox things I propose on the forums it's more likely I'm still gonna hear a "no" rather than "yes" response.

I guess in that regard, it's more like a marriage


----------



## brudgers

Yikes said:
			
		

> I just donated to the church of Codes.


Thanks for putting money in the JAR.


----------



## texasbo

Yikes said:
			
		

> Who's our patron saint?


Saint Jacob, Carl, Hank, Kevin, Ryan, and Nahien (who the hell names their kid Nahien?) apparently.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=26052927229

Please note: All content is public.


----------



## chris kennedy

brudgers said:
			
		

> Thanks for putting money in the JAR.


Clever.  ...


----------



## fatboy

"Thanks for putting money in the JAR."

good one brudgers........


----------



## cboboggs

Really sad to hear the UB decided to not play nice, I too really valued the contributions he made.

I think this forum is a truly valuable resource and wish to thank Jeff again for putting up his own money and time to rescue us when the Cow decided to cut us off. BTW, I also just added money to the fund and plan to do so every month.


----------



## jpranch

cboboggs said:
			
		

> Really sad to hear the UB decided to not play nice, I too really valued the contributions he made. I think this forum is a truly valuable resource and wish to thank Jeff again for putting up his own money and time to rescue us when the Cow decided to cut us off. BTW, I also just added money to the fund and plan to do so every month.


I just love it when the "cow" is quoted.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 811
View attachment 395


View attachment 395


/monthly_2010_09/cow-fire.jpg.9bce69ea8d18277a82224372281d5359.jpg


----------



## JBI

Well, I for one certainly hope UB reconsiders. He is surely missed as evidenced by THREE pages of laments.

As yet I have not donated to the cause, but only because of persoanl financial limitations at this time. My intent is to donate when and what I am able. Don't know if I'd avail myself of the 'donators only' areas, maybe I will, maybe I won't.

I do know that I've gotten some darn fast (and accurate) replies to requests for information/pics/etc.

This forum is the best one that I have found for Code related issues and occasionally just some good fun.


----------



## Daddy-0-

Anyone heard from UB? I miss his input.


----------



## RJJ

I sent him an email last week! No response as of yet.


----------



## jar546

He may not post but he visits routinely.


----------



## Yankee

jar546 said:
			
		

> He may not post but he visits routinely.


It's amazing the restraint he has displayed, I can't fathom how he keeps silent


----------



## ewenme

Thank you for the update Jeff.  At least we know he's still around, even if he's not being vocal. I miss him.


----------



## Alias

ewenme said:
			
		

> Thank you for the update Jeff. At least we know he's still around, even if he's not being vocal. I miss him.


Ditto here.  I sure miss UB and his insight. *sigh*


----------



## packsaddle

His busy writing his own building codes on my forum.


----------



## brudgers

packsaddle said:
			
		

> His busy writing his own building codes on my forum.


I look forward to the UBC 2011.


----------



## Mac

The Uncle Bob Codes HAR!


----------



## Jobsaver

Mac said:
			
		

> The Uncle Bob Codes HAR!


What? I thought the UBC was the Uncle Bob Codes!


----------



## Mule

packsaddle said:
			
		

> His busy writing his own building codes on my forum.


Your forum?? Got a link?


----------



## conarb

Uncle Bob's Code is the UBBC (Uncle Bob's Building Code, there is also the UBMC, Uncle Bob's Mechanical Code, the UBPC, Uncle Bob's Plumbing Code, etc.), he's starting off where Hammurabi left off.


----------



## brudgers

conarb said:
			
		

> Uncle Bob's Code is the UBBC (Uncle Bob's Building Code, there is also the UBMC, Uncle Bob's Mechanical Code, the UBPC, Uncle Bob's Plumbing Code, etc.), he's starting off where Hammurabi left off.


There is five minutes of my life I wish I had back.


----------



## cda

HAY    this is better then who shot JR on Dallas


----------



## FM William Burns

> His busy writing his own building codes on my forum.


Is that still up? I've not seen activity :-s

Nevermind..........had to scroll down in fav's to remember where it was at


----------



## fatboy

Well, FWIW, I still miss his insight, and BS. We all have our quirks..........


----------



## beach

> His busy writing his own building codes on my forum.


Can we check it out, or is it private? Any one got a link?


----------



## fatboy

FWIW, nothing at all like what we have here............http://codeprofessionals.proboards.com/index.cgi


----------



## Mule

Uncle Bobs Code

UB's Building Code

« Thread Started on Mar 24, 2011, 1:21pm »

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm going to start writting my own Building Code here. Each code requirement will be under the appropriate topic.

This UBBC includes requirements for both new and remodeling/renovating of existing single family dwellings.

We are heading in the wrong direction in government code requirements. The codes have been taken over by commericial interests and "Merchant Builders".

The electric code is a perfect example. Every code cycle; we see a new product driven code requirement. GFCI's, then AFCI's , and then Combination AFCI's; and Combination GFCI/AFCI's. What is next?

The cost of of just one, "required" electric duplex receptacle has gone up from (todays prices for all) $0.59 cents (for a standard UL Listed duplex receptacle) to from $12.00 to $16.00 and more (for the others). And, the safety factor does not justify the increase.

What I will be posting in the various code sections; is only an example of what needs to be done; to bring us back to sanity. I am; using the IRC and the older CABO books as a base; writting what I believe is a building code that;

1. Reduces the costs of building and remodeling,

2. Maintains "reasonable" saftey requirements,

3. Removes hazardous building materials,

4. Reduces energy waste and costs,

5. Creates a healthy built environlment, and,

6. Provides buildings that willl last for more than one hundred years with minimal maintenance.

At the advice of members it shall be known as the UBBC.

Uncle Bob


----------



## beach

> FWIW, nothing at all like what we have here............


I agree........................... I also saw it's sponsored by AAA


----------



## JBI

Was that a Nike ad at the top of the page?


----------

